# Signature snow thrower?



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I am trying to help a friend via e-mail with their snow thrower.

He sent me a picture of the name plate and it is made by Signature in Jackson TN. He thought is was purchased at Sears. But he really does not know as it was given to him.

I went on several sites that have decent parts look up and I can't find a Signature brand. I could not get any useful hits by inputting the Model number. I then tried MTD, Simplicity and Craftsman to see if the Model number would spark anything.

I did see there was a similar post a few years ago with a similar question but no definitive answer was posted.

Any ideas where I can get more info on this machine?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

have him email you some pic's of his machine so you can post it or have him join the forum so he can post some pic's of his machine


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

I just googled signature snowblower,and a website popped up where someone was looking to get a manual for his,it is a 10hp. 30" there was a picture of it,they were saying it was either a Mtd.built,or Murray.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The other language on the nameplate reminds me of French. My guess is maybe this was a Canadian model?


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

I was just looking at some pics I took of a older Brute made by Murray I used to have,and the tag said Murray in Jackson Tenn.also


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I Googled the address in the ID tag, it is or was a Murray facility.

Pete


----------



## Saewoody (Nov 7, 2013)

Spectrum said:


> I Googled the address in the ID tag, it is or was a Murray facility.
> 
> Pete


Smart idea! The real question is who would have thought of building snowblowers in Tennessee? 

It's sort of like a clothing manufacturer producing their bathing suits in Alaska.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Here is a picture. It is labeled a Signature Series 825.

I think it is a Murray as suggested. I did find some other references connecting Signature to Murray and also Noma.

I went on to Parts Tree and some similar sights and could not find this Model number under Murray, Noma or anywhere.

I also went on the Murray website and it was not helpful. 

The address in TN is now listed as a publishing company. Looks like it could have been a good size factory and warehouse from the picture.

Thanks to everyone who has replied with their input. 

If anyone has a source to a manual or parts list that would be awesome.

My next step is to call Murray and see what telephone support can offer.

Thanks!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Murray is part of BASCO, a Briggs and Stratton Company. The model number might not come up using their current site, so, like you said, calling them might be a good idea.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

824, Please post what you find out as there is another thread with a Signature and it looks like info on them is very scarce.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have not had time to call the Murray customer service, but I did fill out a request form on their site asking for some basic assistance. Owners manual and part numbers for belts and some other high wear items.

Have not heard anything back as of yet. Not even an automated response.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I called the phone number today for Murray customer support. An automated voice message tells you if the machine was purchased before 2005 Briggs and Stratton will not support it. In 2005 Murray went bankrupt and Briggs and Stratton LLC purchased the brand name only. It went on to say to contact a local Murray dealer for support.

I guess I need to find a local dealer who still has a hard copy of diagrams and parts lists.

It is never easy.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

This is what I found in terms of an exploded diagram with parts numbers.

Nothing flashy but it gets you there under the Murray manufacturing brand and model number 2580000. No reference to model year or serial number like some part sites but at first blush it looks pretty good for my needs.

- list# - PartsAndService - View Illustrated Parts Catalogues - ipl.cgi.v305 1 -

Hopefully it will help others down the road.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

It looks like a pretty solid and well built machine. Unfortunately it seems like your friend will have a hard time getting parts for it, EBAY may be your best bet, possibly some fabrication will be in order down the road. Hopefully there are parts out there that are compatible with your unit. It seems like you have done some good research already. I wish your friend the best of luck with it.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> This is what I found in terms of an exploded diagram with parts numbers.
> 
> Nothing flashy but it gets you there under the Murray manufacturing brand and model number 2580000. No reference to model year or serial number like some part sites but at first blush it looks pretty good for my needs.
> 
> ...


That's great to hear, and yeah that's a place I've not ran across. Good find!


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I am pleasantly surprised to report I received an email from B&S/Murray customer service with a Signature Series scanned in PDF owners manual. It has complete diagrams and parts lists.

I have to give them credit for coming though with this.
I only wish they acknowledged my request with in a business day or two so that I knew they were working on it. Up until this time I was not even sure it was read by a human.

If one of the moderators wants to make a sticky in the Murray forum I will up load it for general consumption. Or just contact me and I will do my best to accommodate.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Saewoody said:


> Smart idea! The real question is who would have thought of building snowblowers in Tennessee?


I bet if you go to Walmart around the 4th of July, you can buy 100+ flags, with not one actually made in America. Lots of things are manufactured with little intention of local consumption, but rather to be shipped elsewhere.

Just interesting that even many decades ago (assuming this blower is fairly old), that The manufacturer's thought in selecting that location was probably something along the lines of "Where can we build it cheapest?"


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

time2time said:


> I bet if you go to Walmart around the 4th of July, you can buy 100+ flags, with not one actualy made in America.
> 
> Just intersting tha even many decades ago (assuming this blower is fairly old), that The manufacturer's thought in selecting that location was probably something along the lines of "Where can we build it cheapest?"


 
 That is the reputation Wal-Mart has earned for itself.

If you want an Flag made in the USA go here.
https://www.flagstoreusa.com/

My guess is that Murray plant made more lawn equipment than snow equipment. 
Corporations have been trying to move manufacturing to the cheapest operating regions for a very long time.

The textile and shoe mills in New England started to slowly close and relocate to the South in the 1940's.

It just got much easier to leave the US after trade deals like NAFTA, CAFTA and opening up communist China.

Anyone who would make a Snow Blower in Tennessee now would be considered quite a patriot. I think they got a lot of snow this year too.


----------

